# What is your dog afraid of?



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok so we have a thread going about what you are afraid of, but what about your dogs? What are they scared of? 

I'll start us off. My GSD Ammo is terrified of my little girl's elephant. It shoots plastic balls up in the air through its trunk and plays music. Anytime the button is pushed Ammo wants nothing to do with it. 

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My female GSD does not like plastic bags. Don't know why, but she is gone if you have one in your hand. I just found out that my male GSD does not like bug zappers, the sound was very disturbing to him.


----------



## dylano (Jul 6, 2012)

Kai doesnt like his crate when its folded up.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

*"*FOOD*"* I have to jump through hoops getting my boy to eat. :laugh: And he is very afraid of his first Vet I no longer take him to.


----------



## GoldenGloves (Jul 7, 2013)

My Ridgeback mix Shotgun is afraid of fire trucks, fireworks, the fireplace, pretty much fire and all fire related activities... Hates all sirens to the point you cannot even watch cops with him in the same room. Oh and all airplanes are an "immediate" threat and he will let you know if they are flying over the house... Pretty much the poor guy is afraid of everything but his own shadow 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Bella doesn't like anything that makes loud noises, I was very surprised though b/c the other day I was mowing the lawn and she just followed me around. So I guess it's OK I'm the one making the noise, she also gets scared when my kids wrestle around.

Gatticus is afraid of the vacuum lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I live on 2 busy streets one block from railroad tracks. My dogs aren't afraid of anything. LOL


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

GoldenGloves said:


> My Ridgeback mix Shotgun is afraid of fire trucks, fireworks, the fireplace, pretty much fire and all fire related activities... Hates all sirens to the point you cannot even watch cops with him in the same room. Oh and all airplanes are an "immediate" threat and he will let you know if they are flying over the house... Pretty much the poor guy is afraid of everything but his own shadow
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ha-ha that's like Bella the littlest things spook her and she nearly jumps out of her skin 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Toast. Every time I make toast, Wolfie shakes violently and cowers in the corner. The toaster set the smoke detectors off two times, and now he thinks they are going to go off when we make toast.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

e-collars, the crack of a horsewhip, flyswatters, water hoses, the sound of compressed air


----------



## More Ball! says Jake (Oct 13, 2012)

Unfortunately Jake is fear reactive so his biggest fears are other dogs and people. Sometimes weird things will spook him - my husband's sweatshirt hanging on the back of the chair, something he's stepped on... Early this morning he growled/barked at his giant soccer ball sized chuckit ball. He'd brought it upstairs before bed and we just laid it on the floor by the door. Apparently he forgot and it startled him briefly. Once hubby showed him what it was he was fine. Flyswatters are also something of a problem but all of our dogs have been afraid of them. Not sure why. Oddly enough loud noises do not bother him. He is fine with thunderstorms, fireworks, guns going off in the distance during hunting season. Since we started giving him L-Theanine he's gotten much better and is less easily startled/spooked. Life with Jake can sometimes be challenging but it's never dull!


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Finn hated plastic bags as a puppy...plastic bags and basket balls. He's fine with them now, but man he would have a fit with them. After that, he's fine with just about anything. New experiences he goes into with gusto and vigor.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

He used to be afraid of a rose bush that was by his kennel. I assume because it was prickly and probably hurt him at some time. But then winter came, the roses and the leaves fell off, so he destroyed it while it was in its weakened state.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi is fearless, but the ONE THING she is petrified of, is my vet Techs are fine, office is fine, as soon as my vet walks in, she is afraid..Altho we've had some progress, when she was really ill a couple months ago, my vet was able to hang with her some, took her for a walk even. So we have some progress..

Otherwise, I have never seen her afraid of anything else..


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Niko is afraid of storms and fire works, he practically sits in my lap when it storms and if I'm not home when it storms I'll walk in and find him laying in the hallway.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

All three of mine are pretty good with just about everything. I can't think of anything they are "afraid" of. They do get curious/concerned of what your doing with a fly swatter, but don't seemed to be afraid of it. Ranger hates snow shovels scraping on the cement. He will try to pull it out of your hands, but I thought that was the noise bothering him, idk.


----------



## Cstout (Mar 19, 2012)

We tried so hard to socialize Stark when he was a puppy, hes not afraid of fireworks, gunshots, any other animals/ people, any vehicles. But, apparently the one thing we forgot was small statues/ lawn ornaments. He freezes, his hackles go up and he does his big dog bark whenever we see any sort of little statue. LOL


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo doesn't show fear of anything.....but a hand held bug zapper. He won't run away and hide, he'll just move away from it and give us dirty looks. I'm assuming because it makes the same noise our electric fence does. I've never seen him test it...but apparently, he has.


----------



## wdkiser (May 7, 2013)

Well, until today, I would've said we haven't found anything Bella is afraid of. However, today we were in Buchheit Supply (kind of a farm/tractor store) and she saw a life-size cardboard cut-out of Richard Petty: 









She couldn't take it! She started barking and would NOT come close to it! Other people in the store were walking by and laughing that she was afraid of it. It was pretty funny.


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

My 6 month old puppy Havoc doesn't like any kind of loud noise like fire works or thunder. He will bark like he's about to be killed.....


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

wdkiser said:


> Well, until today, I would've said we haven't found anything Bella is afraid of. However, today we were in Buchheit Supply (kind of a farm/tractor store) and she saw a life-size cardboard cut-out of Richard Petty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sooo Bella is not a nascar fan LOL


----------



## wdkiser (May 7, 2013)

Loneforce said:


> Sooo Bella is not a nascar fan LOL


No she isn't! lol. Maybe she senses that from me.


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12 (Mar 28, 2013)

Gypsy is not afraid of almost anything execpt for daschunds that growl, bark at her when she just wants to become friends with them and sometimes thunder and lightning when it is really bad.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

So far I haven't found anything that scares Delgado :shrug:

The only thing he doesn't like is a plastic spray bottle, we were having a issue with a cat jumping on our kitchen counter so we kept the spray bottle around. Never sprayed him but he runs to his bed in the living room if you touch it and gives the bottle the stink eye lol. He loves water and will play with the hose and bite the water if you spray him but doesn't like the spray bottle


----------



## Mts678 (Jun 23, 2013)

Chaucey is scared of the vacuum cleaner and cow bells. I tried to hang a few small cow bells on the back door for a potty alarm, but she freaks out every time I hit her paw with them during training. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shasta is afraid of stairs she can see through so the stairs for the walkway at the beach from mainland to a little island, she's terrified. Otherwise, she's pretty well fearless so far. 

Dax was afraid of stairs until he saw other dogs doing them and now he's a pro racing up and down. A jogger running past the fence last night kinda freaked him out but he only heard him and didn't see him. He's been pretty well good though.


----------



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

Jaeger wasn't crazy about the fireworks. He was okay when we were inside with him, but when we were outside watching them with the dogs in the house he got scared.


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

Wolfiesmom said:


> Toast. Every time I make toast, Wolfie shakes violently and cowers in the corner. The toaster set the smoke detectors off two times, and now he thinks they are going to go off when we make toast.


That is so funny. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Pongu's afraid of, oh, everything on earth.

Crookytail is afraid of cars that drive past at high speeds (40+ mph). I suspect it goes back to his life as a stray before we adopted him. Sensible thing to be afraid of, really.


----------



## nhstadt (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't think in the year+ I have had Max I've seen him cower from anything. He barks at hybrid cars, doesn't seem like a fear thing, usually just an alert bark and watches it. They are much quieter at slow speeds than a regular car, I think he thinks its trying to sneak up on him.... either that or he doesn't like hippies :laugh: 

As an aside, suprised to hear all these crazy things yalls GSDs are afraid of. When I think GSD I think fearless.


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

My 10 week old pup is afraid of my cats. They hiss and he yelps and runs. He's brave with everything else. (We're working on counter conditioning.)


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

Jaeger is afraid of the air compressor. Don't know why, but we're trying to work him out of it.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Eli is pretty much fearless, I can't say I have seen him spook at anything.
Cajun is a rescue and is afraid of things falling on him. If the broom falls, a cup falls, he knocks something over he runs full speed to the other side of the room. Used to be terrified of the baby gate until we got one that attaches to the wall. It took a while but he is not afraid of it anymore. But the old one, he could be in another room and hear it fall and he would take off. 
My Pit Bull Sweetie is rock solid fearless in ALL situations, unless you hold a plastic cup up to her. From the day she came home she has been afraid of plastic cups and plastic bottles. She will play with them, chew on them, doesn't care if they are sitting around. But to hold one up to her head she freezes and the whites of her eyes show. I assume that in her previous home they used empty cups as a rolled up newspaper and threw them at her. 
I used to have a shepherd that was gun shy and hated fire works. She also hated when I popped bubbles with my gum lol.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

My little 6lb calico cat, she keeps the dogs in line.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

wdkiser said:


> Well, until today, I would've said we haven't found anything Bella is afraid of. However, today we were in Buchheit Supply (kind of a farm/tractor store) and she saw a life-size cardboard cut-out of Richard Petty:
> 
> 
> She couldn't take it! She started barking and would NOT come close to it! Other people in the store were walking by and laughing that she was afraid of it. It was pretty funny.


LMAO!! When my dog was younger she saw a stuffed Husky dog toy and lost it! The staff at the pet food store were laughing their heads off. 













A few months later she saw a stuffed Black Lab toy at the tack shop and was ok with it, although she stopped in her tracks and looked at it, then tried to pick it up by the nose. lol


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

My GSD girl is afraid of a loud truck-mounted compressor. She backed out of her collar and ran off :shocked: Fortunately, I regained control and re-tightened the collar when I re-attached it. When you see a scared dog, its difficult to reassure it there's no danger. All the dog is thinking of is getting to a safe place!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Jäger hates poop.... I mean *HATES* poop. He'll be running across the yard and have a knee-jerk seizure like moment trying to avoid poop he ran up on... if I haven't de-pooped the yard lately, he actually walks the fence-lines to stay away from poop in the yard lol.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have yet to find Zefra's weakness... she sorta stupidly fearless! She thinks she can take on everything no matter what it is... :S

Stark is still sorta afraid of kids, he's fine if they are quiet and gentle and approach calmly but once they start moving around every which way and getting excited he gets very nervous. Comes from bad experiences coupled with not so great nerve.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Jazz is afraid of thunder and lightening as well as small objects on the ground. I know it's weird. He stepped on a tack when he was about 2 years old so now he's afraid tiny unknown objects on the floor. 

Bunny also has a weird fear and I think it's weird because she's fearless otherwise. Bunny is afraid when the wind blows a door so that it continually taps against the door frame but doesn't shut. The tapping freaks her out.


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

Anything that sprays.
She sees me pull out spray air freshener....SHE RUNS to the other side of the house.

Pam cooking spray...RUNS
Granite counter cleaner spray...RUNS
My hairspray when I'm getting dolled up....RUNS
Whip cream in a can.....RUNS
Flea spray... FORGET ABOUT IT!!!


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Banjo wasn't afraid of anything that I can recall. He didn't like storms, and would velcro even tighter to me during said storm. 

Peppy, NOTHING. She might not like something, but she holds her ground. Loud noises in particular, she reacts buts it's a reaction to counter the noise, not a scared reaction. Mals don't think as much as GSDs, they react. 99% of the time it's the right response too. A GSD will consider the situation a bit before taking action.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Water. Bath time used to be a feat until I clicker trained him to get in to the tub. Even then though, getting him NEAR the bathroom :/ I have to leash him. 

Hairdryers are also apparently of the devil... The first time I tried to dry him off with one he left big wet paw prints up and down the bathroom walls trying to get away from it. Totally freaked me out seeing him so freaked out. He has to air/towel dry and gets baths only on really warm days.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

AngelaA6 said:


> Water. Bath time used to be a feat until I clicker trained him to get in to the tub. Even then though, getting him NEAR the bathroom :/ I have to leash him.


Hugo is scared of baths, but loves water. I can't keep him away from the lake, but he won't come into the bathroom if he thinks there's even a chance that he is getting a bath in the tub.


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

My dog is afraid of Flies lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Water Guns. They think it is a real gun. Oh and my puppy hates when we light candles or a fire... he hates the liter


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

The only thing Ollie is afraid of are baby gates because he's knocked them over on himself countless times, the real kicker was the time my husband kicked it over on him(they were both asleep) while he was sound asleep. Mostly he just doesn't trust the things, lol.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

WD, nothing I can think of.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Lara's really not afraid of much - big sounds, water, etc, she doesnt mind - but every time a skateboarder goes by she acts like she wants to murder them. Its not the skateboard itself, she has stood on them, they brought them to puppy socialization class, but at class they rode it on tile floor, the weird scraping it makes on rough concrete bothers her to no end.


----------



## dakotaandhearts (Feb 28, 2012)

The vacuum cleaning and the ceiling fan lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

OUbrat79 said:


> My GSD Ammo is terrified of my little girl's elephant. It shoots plastic balls up in the air through its trunk and plays music. Anytime the button is pushed Ammo wants nothing to do with it.
> 
> View attachment 88850
> 
> ...


What a fun thread! I can see how that could be alarming to your GSD. 

My girl is very courageous and hard-nerved, however she is *very* submissive to my 400 gram Yellow-naped Amazon parrot. She obeys the parrot better than my husband. When 'Cesca honks "Janka Pie, PATZ!" my poor dog immediately platz and gives 'Cesca the worried brow.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

The Stig said:


> What a fun thread! I can see how that could be alarming to your GSD.
> 
> My girl is very courageous and hard-nerved, however she is *very* submissive to my 400 gram Yellow-naped Amazon parrot. She obeys the parrot better than my husband. When 'Cesca honks "Janka Pie, PATZ!" my poor dog immediately platz and gives 'Cesca the worried brow.


:wub: Janka :hug:


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

SLIDER ... close thunderstorms and fireworks.
BRUISER ... thunderstorms and fireworks no matter how far away they are.
FAITH ... nothing that I can think of.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

mspiker03 said:


> :wub: Janka :hug:


:greet: @ MSpiker03 

the Bean says HAI!


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

Good with storms, fireworks, most everything EXCEPT lawn ornaments. He can't seem to figure out why this person or animal is so still. He sniffs em and barks every time we go to the nursery. Goof.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Lucky its storms ,fireworks and he is nervous regarding steps. 
Chevy - Storms
Thunder - Storms
Daisy - Nothing but the vet


----------



## mechanic1908 (Jul 16, 2013)

Cow's


----------



## yenkas (Jul 29, 2013)

hot aire ballons and fireworks


----------

